# Four Foot Jungle Tank



## johnnypy (14 Nov 2010)

Here's a short video of our Four Foot Jungle Tank taken earlier this year (Spring). Since then we have had great success with the cryptocorynes which are even more lush than in this clip. 

CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO OPEN UP A 1 MINUTE VIDEO CLIP OF MY TANK


----------



## Arana (14 Nov 2010)

very nice


----------



## sanj (16 Dec 2010)

I used to have exactly the same model of tank and it was a lovely jungle too. I still have a female Congo tetra from that tank...from 2004.


----------



## foxfish (16 Dec 2010)

Nice little vid - thanks.


----------



## ofere (4 Apr 2011)

Very nice - looks like a plasma tv on NatGeo HD


----------



## Bahrah (1 May 2011)

Very impressive, like the video too.


----------



## cherdemelle (16 May 2011)

Beautiful tank. You have the same tank as me but the handles are different. Plants seem to grow well in this kind of aquarium.  Very lovely.


----------

